# FL HOPRA #4 - Orlando (Belle Isle) - 1/14/12



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

HOSTED BY
JIMMIE PARRIS

WHERE:
1617 Idaho Ave
Bele Isle, FL 32809
407-421-1207 HOME
352-978-6530 CELL

WHEN:
SATURDAY - January 14th 2012

TRACK:
BENT "L" TRACK
4 LANE 62FT TOMY ROAD COURSE
Trackmate Lap Counter - Digitrax Power Supply
CLASSES:
Amateur SS
Semi - Pro SS
Pro SS
Semi-Pro Mod (5.8 ohm)
Pro Compression Molded

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 - 12:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 12:00 - 1:00
Super Stock Race 1:00 - 3:00
Modified / Compression Molded Race 3:00 -5:00

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE. Walther/Life-Like, Landshark,Bodies by Bruce, Harden Creek Racing, and Host Bodies.

Driving Directions from I-75/Turnpike north approx. 50 mi. south to exit 254(528) towards Airport approx. 2mi. to Orange av , turn right at stop sign , go approx. 1/2 mi.turn right on Orange av ,cont. approx. 1/4 mi. turn right onto Perkins av. , go approx. 3 blocks , turn left on Gondola av , go 1 block turn right onto Idaho av 1617 is the hunter green house on the left

From I-4 west go east approx. 70/75 mi. to the 528 exit towards the Airport cont. on 528 east 2 mi.to Orange av exit turn right at stop sign cont, 1/2 mi. to Orange av exit turn right on Orange av , cont. approx. 1/4 mi to Perkins Ave. (SUBWAY Sign) turn right , cont. approx. 3 blocks , turn right on Gondola , go 1 block turn right onto Idaho av 1617 Idaho av is the hunter green house on the left.

From the East I-95 to 528 west ta wards Airport from the Airport take the 2nd exit ( McCoy rd. cont. past Race Track Gas Station , turn right on Gondola , cont. approx. 1/4 mi. to Idaho av turn right 1617 Idaho is the hunter green house on the left.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Leo,

I'm attempting to make the Stars and the moon align to make it down for either the March or April race. Which one would be closest to an airport?

Thanks!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Closest to Airport*

Hi Rick;

March is in Lakeland (3/10) - 60 minutes to either Tampa or Orlando airports.

April is in Melbourne (4/7) - 10 minutes to Melbourne or 60 minutes to Orlando airports.

Feb. is in St. Cloud, FL (2/18) - 45 minutes to Orlando airport. If you make the Feb. race at my place, you can stay at my house.

If you make it down, we will hold a Level 25 Modified race as well as SS and Poly Molded!

My son is going away to college next fall and I hope to make a race at your place.

Leo


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Leo,

Sounds like a plan and I'm certainly trying to make it happen. I'm always eager to X off another goal on my to do list.


----------

